

Anders Hejlsberg Introducing TypeScript - acqq
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Anders-Hejlsberg-Introducing-TypeScript

======
warmfuzzykitten
Excellent short talk. The comments bring out the usual Microsoft haters and
the usual "why do we need another language?"ers, but the ones that make sense
to me comment on the tastefulness of the Javascript extensions. If "open
source" actually means something I'd recognize as open source, I'll have to
give it a try.

